# Fluval Stratum with sand??



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sand is heavier than Fluval Stratum and will remain beneath the stratum.

There are much better options to lower pH, so my advice is for you to search the forum to find out how/see which method works best for you.


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh OK thank you, I use pure RO water so I don't need to lower it too much


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you're using pure RO, are you also using a product to remineralize/reconstitute the water of minerals?

Regardless, do some reading on the forum about pH, hardness and methods to adjust them. Tons of easy and cheap options.


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

no...I will try that, thank you


----------

